
Get bad news [edutainment] - mzs
https://www.getbadnews.com/#intro
======
mzs
article: [http://www.defenseone.com/technology/2018/02/how-
inoculate-p...](http://www.defenseone.com/technology/2018/02/how-inoculate-
public-against-fake-news/146092/)

paper:
[https://admin.govexec.com/media/fakenews_latest_jrr_aaas_(1)...](https://admin.govexec.com/media/fakenews_latest_jrr_aaas_\(1\).pdf)

~~~
bringtheaction
Game was quite different from what was described in the paper though. No
mention of refugees when I played it just now. Guess they must have developed
the game further since the paper was written.

------
bringtheaction
This is great! Been playing for a few minutes now and I like it so far,
especially the humor.

